# Vostok Mega



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any of you fine gentlemen have any views on this range of watches, I'm not to sure ,bit different than the normal offering . Anyone got one these are half price at the mo










121310594630. A few here mixed in with cheapish amphibias


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I think Dapper has one of these and could tell you more.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Interesting looking watches. One of them looks quite like a V.E. Metro. Personally I would rather buy the Metro if I see another one appear but these look OK too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> I think Dapper has one of these and could tell you more.


Yeap, he's the man to contact. The thing I remember about his was that it has a very narrow strap, those are 14mm lugs or something of the sort.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

His spec says 16mm still very narrow for a chunky wrist


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Same stable but 20mm strap, a bit more convential in appearance


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't take my word for it but I think this Megapolis (or Megapolice, retailers don't seem to agree on the designation) came up when Vostok was out of trouble and was starting to rebuild itself. AFAIK, it uses Chinese cases (which doesn't mean anything, besides the obvious low-cost policy needed for a company plugging its holes) and the movements are the same they use on other watches. In this case, the night/day complication comes from the made-for Vostok Europe that was dropped by the Lithuanian company when they stopped their business with the Russian Vostok.

So they are well worth the half price if you like the designs. Not for everyone but I personally like a lot of them, especially that art-deco first one.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

The strap width puts me off, i can only just get away wearing an 18mm, a 14 or 16 i think would be to small for me, but i do like the look of the watch itself


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess you could always go with something like 281295821503 or 380786563656 or a system like this (but without the studs) 251370409429

I think it's similar to the HR Scott got for his Sturmanskie.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Good idea, i never thought of chucking it on a bund


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> I guess you could always go with something like 281295821503 or 380786563656 or a system like this (but without the studs) 251370409429
> 
> I think it's similar to the HR Scott got for his Sturmanskie.


That's nothing like my HR :taz:



















Or you could have a look at these........3805277492 :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Or you could have a look at these........3805277492 :yahoo:


You got the right number? Nothing comes up on either .com or .co.uk...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Here it is, my hand kept shaking.....  380527749232


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Here it is, my hand kept shaking.....  380527749232


Hummm! Like that! Shorty-shorts are the best :drool:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

lederhosen dont suit the tattoos on my legs


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Tell me someone has bought the black tank Vostok 3133 in the wooden box. I cant bare to look.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Here it is, my hand kept shaking.....  380527749232


You just got me a slap on the back of my head cheers lol


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Tell me someone has bought the black tank Vostok 3133 in the wooden box. I cant bare to look.


Still there. I hear it calling you....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me someone has bought the black tank Vostok 3133 in the wooden box. I cant bare to look.
> ...


 Had to look. OMG.   Why is it still there? I just bought a watch on the bay tonight only to stop mcb2007 from getting in first. Dont tell Chris, it will only upset him.







God that tank is good.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You didn't did you I told you in confidence , I didn't think you would have pulled the rug on me . Right who's got a link for the tank


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is, my hand kept shaking.....  380527749232
> ...


Glad they're veggie leather.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mmmmm... look how nice it looks with a lime green shirt and black strap.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


I'd quite like the box







...with free Vostok chrono...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Draygo said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


I wonder if grumpy spotted that? :yahoo:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

The link the link give it me


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> mmmmm... look how nice it looks with a lime green shirt and black strap.


I think I might need to lie down now. :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

The link

The slava is rife he has more just found another 4 ha


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> The link


 331164312163 :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> mmmmm... look how nice it looks with a lime green shirt and black strap.


Have I had too much red already, or is there a mystery second crown under there? WTF?

Edit: ahh. Fooled by Lampoc photoshop genius? :duh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The link
> ...


FFS ha ha ha you got me , bargain 99p I shall send it to you


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think scott should buy the tankie to stop me from being tempted as im trying to save and i nearly fell for that bulova last night as well


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it on the bay have you got a link someone give it me


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Is it on the bay have you got a link someone give it me


They are available from the usual Vostok sellers but these particular ones are from the shop that you can see on the watermark on the button right corner (christopolcity).


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it on the bay have you got a link someone give it me
> ...


I meant a link for the vostok tank Scott wants


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


 Dont let him see it!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


That's the gratitude you get for finding that vostok Valentina


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not at all I must apologise I hadn't seen your pm


----------

